# Well i decided to do it again



## her_xr6t (May 23, 2011)

Just finished another enclosure for my MD that should be arriving soon,. was nt as much needed as the last but still was a mission all on me oneses,.. 
im happy with the result..


----------



## Jazzz (May 23, 2011)

wow looks like an awesome enclosure! im in the process of converting a tv cabinet as well =]


----------



## woody101 (May 23, 2011)

WOW how much ?? great enclosure


----------



## her_xr6t (May 23, 2011)

all up about 100 i still have to get the thermostate..
ive got another one to do and thats just as big. 
the enclosure is 6 foot long and 5 foot high


----------



## JordanG (May 23, 2011)

wow that is awsome im gonna start converting my tv unit into an enclosure shortly


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 23, 2011)

Your very talented, I would be very worried to let me attempt to do anything like you have tried  I am great at helping rebuild motors though:lol:
Lovely work 
Crystal


----------



## Khagan (May 23, 2011)

Looks awesome, i been thinking of doing same myself considering they look great and is a lot cheaper than buying an enclosure. Just a few questions, do you seal the inside with anything? And do you brace all the shelves or just the ones you put in yourself?


----------



## Torah (May 23, 2011)

absolutely stunning ! fabulous ! love it .


----------



## nico77 (May 23, 2011)

Looks good , i like the way you laid it out , heaps of room .


----------



## her_xr6t (May 23, 2011)

CrystalMoon said:


> Your very talented, I would be very worried to let me attempt to do anything like you have tried  I am great at helping rebuild motors though:lol:
> Lovely work
> Crystal



yip i can do that too lol.
it wasnt hard,.. the most difficult part was getting a 6foot log through a opening a 1/4 of the size of the enclosure lol



nico77 said:


> Looks good , i like the way you laid it out , heaps of room .


 
thanks nic, i figured shes going to get big so ******% it why not go big for her haha



Khagan said:


> Looks awesome, i been thinking of doing same myself considering they look great and is a lot cheaper than buying an enclosure. Just a few questions, do you seal the inside with anything? And do you brace all the shelves or just the ones you put in yourself?


 
I didnt seal this one as i left it with its natural wood look,.. but i did seal my one with a rockwall in it,. i used pondtight worked well. i braced all the shelves with $2.56 elbow wall braces sat my kids on them even so they arnt going anywhere lol


----------



## Carnelian (May 23, 2011)

Looks fantastic!

Looking at doing one of these ourselves for an Olive but hubby is a bit concerned about the wood that is used for furniture being treated pine etc. Does anyone have any idea if this a worry or do we just seal it with that pondtite stuff & it is alright?


----------



## her_xr6t (May 23, 2011)

ive never worried about is it good wood or not as i dont see snakes ingesting it.. and even with the tongue flicking wouldnt be enough to harm them


----------



## 87batesy (May 23, 2011)

haha thats awesome my enclosure is a TV cabinet too just not that big


----------



## gex13 (May 23, 2011)

how much were you going to sell me it again?


----------



## her_xr6t (May 23, 2011)

i have another im going to start soon,.. then ill be looking for a bigger house lol

lol,.. not for sale mate
sozz about that


----------



## richoman_3 (May 23, 2011)

bloody awesome !
and to think me and my dad just chucked one of these out 2 days ago :shock:


----------



## her_xr6t (May 23, 2011)

i picked it up cheap as chips off of ebay,.. i brought 2 of them lol


----------



## richoman_3 (May 23, 2011)

her_xr6t said:


> i picked it up cheap as chips off of ebay,.. i brought 2 of them lol



yeah people dont want them anymore,
me and my dad were thinking of making an enclosure, but he just couldnt figure out how :shock:


----------



## pythrulz (May 23, 2011)

That lookd great any snake would be more than happy to live in there


----------



## her_xr6t (May 23, 2011)

I hope she likes it...


----------



## nico77 (May 24, 2011)

how long untill you get the MD ?


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 24, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> bloody awesome !
> And to think me and my dad just chucked one of these out 2 days ago :shock:


what!!!!


----------



## her_xr6t (May 24, 2011)

nico77 said:


> how long untill you get the MD ?


 
Thursday hopefully cant wait,.. i kinda need something good right now lol


----------



## LizardLady (May 24, 2011)

her_xr6t said:


> it wasnt hard,.. the most difficult part was getting a 6foot log through a opening a 1/4 of the size of the enclosure lol



Umm, I have a question for you - I'm having a Monday, just go with me on this! - How the heck DID you get that tree in there? The only way I can see is by removing a panel... Please explain?!

Now, I must say, your 'work' is an inspiration - if I had some room, I'd be doing a few of those! Absolutely gorgeous, and if your MD doesn't like it, let me know and I'll pack my bags! 

Excellent job, very impressive!

Best,
Carolyn

PS I'm only a squit, don't take up much room, so that would be perfect for li'l ol' me!


----------



## her_xr6t (May 24, 2011)

LizardLady said:


> Umm, I have a question for you - I'm having a Monday, just go with me on this! - How the heck DID you get that tree in there? The only way I can see is by removing a panel... Please explain?!
> 
> Now, I must say, your 'work' is an inspiration - if I had some room, I'd be doing a few of those! Absolutely gorgeous, and if your MD doesn't like it, let me know and I'll pack my bags!
> 
> ...



Thanks Carolyn,. well let me tell you it was a mission to say the least, i started the enclosure but removing the two internal side walls as i did not need em, i found the log (cut it from a tree but shhhh) and de branched it i tried to go through the big opening but no so i ended up taking off the big side door and found the log went in quite easy untill i realised that it was upside down to how i wanted it so out it came again and back in then found that it was slightly to long lol,.. so out came my saw and away i went with trimming this end then that end.. finally it fitted, i held it into place with a trolley jack and a axle stand applied liquid nails and screwed it into place. then realized i am going to need some supports cos its mighty long 6ft actually, cut some branches to size liquid nails again and lastly angle screws to hold it all in place,.. she is as solid as a rock lol


----------



## FusionMorelia (May 24, 2011)

Very very nice mate


----------



## bluey87 (May 24, 2011)

that is ********* awesome


----------



## her_xr6t (May 24, 2011)

Cheers guys,...its always nice to here such great comments


----------



## swan91 (May 24, 2011)

I JUST GOT MINE $50!! AND ITS SOLID PINE!! SOOO HEAVY! JUST going to follow your sorta idea, and its going to be AWESOME!!


----------



## her_xr6t (May 24, 2011)

Make sure you keep us updated with pics lol,... ild love to see how ya get on

i still have one empty one to start,.. its just as big but not as heavy only by a couple of kgs but lol


----------



## Gecksta (May 24, 2011)

looks so good mate


----------



## FusionMorelia (May 28, 2011)

just took another look at this and i have to say,
thanks a bloody lot!l now i gotta convert a tv cabinet
all cause this one is so sweet and easy looking!
DAMNIT!


----------



## Damiieen (May 28, 2011)

Amazing......


----------

